# math/gnuplot-lite and png/jpeg files



## scotia (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi,

does anyone know a way to create PNG or JPEG files with math/gnuplot-lite?

I'm not running X and am wary of all the crud that comes with the full port.

I can produce SVG files but would prefer a bitmap format.

Thanks,
Scott

ps. here's what I get with a `gnuplot -e 'set terminal'`:


```
Available terminal types:
           canvas  HTML Canvas object
              cgm  Computer Graphics Metafile
          context  ConTeXt with MetaFun (for PDF documents)
          domterm  DomTerm terminal emulator with embedded SVG
           dpu414  Seiko DPU-414 thermal printer [small medium large]
             dumb  ascii art for anything that prints text
              dxf  dxf-file for AutoCad (default size 120x80)
            eepic  EEPIC -- extended LaTeX picture environment
              emf  Enhanced Metafile format
            emtex  LaTeX picture environment with emTeX specials
         epslatex  LaTeX picture environment using graphicx package
     epson_180dpi  Epson LQ-style 180-dot per inch (24 pin) printers
      epson_60dpi  Epson-style 60-dot per inch printers
      epson_lx800  Epson LX-800, Star NL-10, NX-1000, PROPRINTER ...
              fig  FIG graphics language V3.2 for XFIG graphics editor
           hp500c  HP DeskJet 500c, [75 100 150 300] [rle tiff]
             hpdj  HP DeskJet 500, [75 100 150 300]
             hpgl  HP7475 and relatives [number of pens] [eject]
           hpljii  HP Laserjet series II, [75 100 150 300]
             hppj  HP PaintJet and HP3630 [FNT5X9 FNT9X17 FNT13X25]
            latex  LaTeX picture environment
               mf  Metafont plotting standard
               mp  MetaPost plotting standard
          nec_cp6  NEC printer CP6, Epson LQ-800 [monochrome color draft]
          okidata  OKIDATA 320/321 Standard
              pbm  Portable bitmap [small medium large] [monochrome gray color]
             pcl5  HP Designjet 750C, HP Laserjet III/IV, etc. (many options)
       postscript  PostScript graphics, including EPSF embedded files (*.eps)
          pslatex  LaTeX picture environment with PostScript \specials
            pstex  plain TeX with PostScript \specials
         pstricks  LaTeX picture environment with PSTricks macros
              qms  QMS/QUIC Laser printer (also Talaris 1200 and others)
            sixel  Sixel Graphics
            starc  Star Color Printer
              svg  W3C Scalable Vector Graphics
      tandy_60dpi  Tandy DMP-130 series 60-dot per inch graphics
          tek40xx  Tektronix 4010 and others; most TEK emulators
          tek410x  Tektronix 4106, 4107, 4109 and 420X terminals
          texdraw  LaTeX texdraw environment
             tgif  TGIF X11 [mode] [x,y] [dashed] ["font" [fontsize]]
         tkcanvas  Tk canvas widget
             tpic  TPIC -- LaTeX picture environment with tpic \specials
          unknown  Unknown terminal type - not a plotting device
            vttek  VT-like tek40xx terminal emulator
            xterm  Xterm Tektronix 4014 Mode
```


----------



## scotia (Aug 23, 2019)

A quick follow-up.  I got png support by reinstalling the port after removing the `--without-cairo` line of the main port math/gnuplot

I had graphics/cairo installed already so the dependencies were met.

Is there a better way to do this rather than editing the Makefile?  Could I have specified something on the `# make` line?

Thanks.


----------

